# FET at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi ladies.

I am due to have an FET in May sometime. It's being done in Edinburgh. I am supposed to phone in when I start my April period. They said there was a 90% chance of a successful thaw process and. 25% chance of getting pregnant compared to a 40% chance during a fresh cycle.
Just to put u in the picture, I went through IVF in November last yr and got pregnant but found out I'd had missed miscarriage in January when I went for my 12 wk scan.
I am really nervous about this next round as i only have 1 embryo in storage. It's a 5 day embryo. Does that make a difference? And I am 36 yrs old.

Has anyone else had an FET done in Edinburgh? 

Any advice would be grand!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya, there is a regional section on the forum and there do tend to be clinic threads so maybe you'll find someone at the same place there 

A day 5 embryo will have a better chance and the fact that it's frozen shouldn't make any difference if it thaws ok.

Im sorry about your mmc  Fingers crossed for your next cycle xx


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know, Louise


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi blacksand, I'm going to have an FET at some point at the ERI so will be interested to see any responses   I also have only one day 5 embryo. I think frozen has lower success as usually the fresh transfer will be of the best-looking embryo(s) which statistically have a higher chance of success. I think with successful thawing it actually doesn't make a difference to whether the embryo will implant or not. If that makes sense? There are plenty on this forum who got a bfn on their fresh transfer and BFP on the frozen, fingers crossed for you. Sorry to hear of your miscarriage. X


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, Susan. I just need to stay positive and stop stressing about it. It's easier said than done though...


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Blacksand,

Just wanted to share my positive FET story....
I'm not at the Edinburgh Royal but at GCRM - after 8 years,3 rounds of ivf's & 3 miscarriages I am 35 weeks pregnant with my only wee 5 day frostie! First time I ever had a blastocyst transferred & only frozen cycle I ever had. Feels like a miracle!
Hope everything works out for you. X


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

marionm said:


> Hi Blacksand,
> 
> Just wanted to share my positive FET story....
> I'm not at the Edinburgh Royal but at GCRM - after 8 years,3 rounds of ivf's & 3 miscarriages I am 35 weeks pregnant with my only wee 5 day frostie! First time I ever had a blastocyst transferred & only frozen cycle I ever had. Feels like a miracle!
> Hope everything works out for you. X


Hi Marion!
Thanks for the positive story and such great news for you. Very excited for you. Good luck and I hope all goes well for you and the wee one.


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I have had 2 FET's at ERI.  First BFP then MC, second in Jan was a BFN - also heading for my third in May.  Should be going to the clinic in the next couple of weeks.  Both of my embys survived the thaw.  If you have any more questions let me know


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks summerbell - can I ask how much it cost in total? And also does the ERI prefer medicated or natural or do they just do whichever one they think best? Is there a waiting list? Do you need lots of scans? Sorry, lots of questions! XX


----------

